# what is the best thing you ever found just laying on the road?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

For me, it is always tools. I have found several wrenches and screwdrivers, even some Snap-On stuff.

I think I just scored my biggest win - driving home from work and found a 1 1/2" Milwaukwee Rotary Hammer Drill just sitting there. nobody around, sitting right in the middle of the road. I am sure it fell off someone's truck, but it wouldn't be safe to just leave it there.

No bits and no case, but looks like an easy $100 on eBay. I plugged it in, and it seems to work fine. Just needs some cleanup...

You guys that work with tools on the road need to secure your stuff! Or not...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Ten sheets of expanded metal there was a piece on every bump and turn on a back road one day


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I found a lineman's hotstick last week. It's only an 8' one, I guess for use in a bucket truck. Anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I found a full cold keg of beer, My house was next to a ice house. Brother and I ran and carried it inside. Man, if you could see our smiles! it was the happiest day of our lives. I was maybe 15 or 16 years old. Called all my friend and had a keg party that night. We couldn't finish it all, but we tried.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

redspeck said:


> I found a full cold keg of beer, My house was next to a ice house. I was maybe 16 years old. Called all my friend and had a keg party.


 That's gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

found a hooker one time on the side of the road


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

A small diamond ring in the parking lot of a grocery store many years ago.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

1958...I was 8 yrs old...$55....Asked around and notified law...Waited a month??...Nobody claimed it...That was like a million bucks to me...Course mom wouldn't let me just waste it, but...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I found a class ring once in the ditch when I was in Jr. High. I cleaned it up and my mom called the school and gave them the year and the initials on the ring. I looked the man up and returned his old class ring to him. He hadn't seen it since his senior year when he lost it while wrestling with friends in the friends' front yard. Many years later, I interviewed for a job. Guess who was doing the hiring? Yep, I got the job.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Last Tuesday when we were doing our 1/2 mile jog after Boot Camp Fitness, I found a 20' chain with hooks on either end. Looks like it came off a wrecker, maybe. I lugged that thing the whole run - made me feel kinda like Ebeneezer Scrooge carrying that big chain! 

When I was about 15, I was riding horses with my best friend down the side of Hwy 171 in Cresson. We crossed the railroad tracks and I flew off Dixie and started grabbing. Money was sitting on top of the Johnson Grass plumes like manna from Heaven. Found almost $30 before Terri could get off Prince and get her some too.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I saw a weed eater fall off the back of a small trailer. I picked it up and followed the owner down Hwy 19 for 10 miles blinking lights and blowing my horn trying to get that guy to pull over. I passed him and pulled over to wave him down with his weed eater in my hand and he still wouldn't stop. 

I've just about worn that thing out.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I found a real nice aluminum dolly on the road in the middle of no where. It's come in handy over the years.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Nothing ! I always get to watch sum dude in front of me loading up the booty !!


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Saw a purse fall off a car and caught up to her, but she would not pull over.When i got home i went through the purse,managed to contact her.First thing i said was,do you remember the idiot chasing you a few hours ago,well,i have your purse.......don't fault her for not stopping though.Felt good to get it back to her.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I've found 3 drawer tool box full of tools. I saw cash blowing across the road one day. Gathered up like $32.. Found a purse and returned it to owner.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

12' extension ladder. Rolled down the back window of my company car, stuck it through the window and headed down the road.


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

I found a 110 qt ice chest with (2) quartered deer in it iced down. It must of fallen off somones trailer rounding a corner. I put a flyer on the corner light pole stating to call if anyone lost an ice chest. After 3 days, I deboned and made some awesome sausage out of it.:rotfl:


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Found 2 kegs of cold beer in the ditch on the side of Murphy Road in Stafford many years ago. It was way out in the country back then, 2 lanes and not a vehicle in sight in any direction.

Put one in next door neighbors old garage fridge.

Had a 3 day river run camping trip down the Sabine coming up that weekend
Took the 2nd one with us on my jonboat packed in a plywood box of ice.

Found a couple of cases of Frito-Lay products in the middle of Harrisburg Blvd.
Picked them up and continued down Harrisburg found 4 more cases, never caught up with the Frito's truck.


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Not on the road but my brother in law broke down on the side of the road on Chapman Ranch Road. While waiting for a ride he was looking around beside the road under a little mott of trees when he spotted a piece of a blue tarp sticking out. He then noticed that it appeared someone had piled brush on top of it. He went to clearing it off and noticed something up under the tarp and it was a plastic tool box. Inside where power tools, boots, woodworking tools and a note. Apparently a guy broke down in the same place months earlier on his way to Mexico on an adventure. He had built a small sail boat and was heading down to south America. The note said I guess you found my stuff It was getting to be too much of a hassle carrying it around and when my car broke down I buried it here. Hope you get some enjoyment out of it like I did. Anyway He left a blog address to follow him along in his adventure. Been keeping up with him for over a year now. Google Chris Giles secret agent for his blog.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

TomCat said:


> I saw a weed eater fall off the back of a small trailer. I picked it up and followed the owner down Hwy 19 for 10 miles blinking lights and blowing my horn trying to get that guy to pull over. I passed him and pulled over to wave him down with his weed eater in my hand and he still wouldn't stop.
> 
> *I've just about worn that thing out*.


Great closing sentence! :rotfl:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hand truck in the middle lane on 59 South....It was painted pink...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

gigem87 said:


> For me, it is always tools. I have found several wrenches and screwdrivers, even some Snap-On stuff.
> 
> I think I just scored my biggest win - driving home from work and found a 1 1/2" Milwaukwee Rotary Hammer Drill just sitting there. nobody around, sitting right in the middle of the road. I am sure it fell off someone's truck, but it wouldn't be safe to just leave it there.
> 
> ...


My boat. Aluminum boat flew off the trailer heading duck hunting. Get out at the park and "OH ****"!!!! It was about 10 miles back with a little road rash.

Â© now Free


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> 12' extension ladder. Rolled down the back window of my company car, stuck it through the window and headed down the road.


Oh, that was you? :slimer:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I found a bunch of 2x4's someone dropped. another passerby stopped and helped me load them, he thought I dropped them. I picked them up about 8 years ago and still have some of them left.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have found many bungee cords, a few chairs, a couple tackle & tool boxes, shovels, pitch forks, trailer balls, rachet straps, but best was probably a pipe threading machine.


----------



## mzezula (Dec 25, 2012)

Found a gas powered chainsaw on the side of the road.
Still use it to this day.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I walk every evening between 4 and 7 miles, and have done it for the past 2 years.

So far I have found:

1qt of unopened honey
1Tervis Tumbler
1 Umbrella
1 Craftsman dog bone style socket wrench


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

$900 laying in the middle of a wet parking lot in the rain. A miracle because when found it was really needed. No one around- just laying in about 3 different piles.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

My cousin found a Zippo lighter on the highway that had been completely flattened. As a joke, he sent it to Zippo with just his name, and no note attached. In a few weeks he received a brand new lighter. He didn't even smoke.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Found some very thin-walled sch 20 PVC pipe that I use for a sand spike for surf fishing. I have yet to find anywhere that I can buy this pipe.

Just this week I was in SF and found a company credit card at the gas station. We turned it into the gas station.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Not the $900 from the earlier post, but I was flat broke in college, just 0 cash, a day or two till payday, thinking as I walked through a parking lot, "Man, I am just down to zero". A $20 bill blew across the parking lot and hit me in the foot.....


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

6 foot fiberglass stepladder on 610 feeder road


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I found a partially burnt Houston texans jersey.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Living along side a fairly busy highway through the cane fields offered plenty of stuff to find. Most significant, relatively speaking, were the ...huh....adult magazines thrown out by the guys working at ship yards and nearby oil rigs as they drove home and didn't want Momma to see. Being young teens, my buds and I would patrol that highway on our bikes with eyes peeled. I bet we found at least a dozen over those few years....Man, we were living large...hahaha.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> I found a partially burnt Houston texans jersey.


Haha, must of been recent?


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I found a partially burnt Houston texans jersey.


was it # 8:question:


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

fishinmajician said:


> $900 laying in the middle of a wet parking lot in the rain. A miracle because when found it was really needed. No one around- just laying in about 3 different piles.


That was mine. I can prove it by saying that I left it in a parking lot that was wet, even though it was raining. 

You don't have to give but half of it back, ok?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Late Nov 63...Riding my bike outside Dallas and found a sniper rifle...looked like it was dumped in a hurry...Never did much with it and finally burned it up...


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry On my previous post. The guys name is Chris Grill secret agent.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A perfectly good Yeti on the side of the Autobahn. It is a good thing I found it too; it had made so much ice it was getting full!


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I found a transmission jack. The one with all the tilt adjustments.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Yeti jokes are hilarious, on a number of threads.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I picked up a 10' fiberglass step ladder off the shoulder of the beltway w/ just a few scratches. I've found Craftsman sockets, a 12" aluminum Craftsman crescent, & a stainless leatherman tool out in the street just this year walking the dog around the hood.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Oh, that was you? :slimer:


loma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

A good amount of hand tools, new 150 qt. Igloo, numerous rods/reels, hand grinder, dirty diapers, bag of weed (twice), koozies and cash. 

My most odd find was a camo long neck bottle koozie that I had lost due to it blowing out of my truck bed 9 or 10 years earlier. Often I would tell the story of loosing the only new koozie I ever purchased before putting it to use. 

My favorite finds were always money. Most memorable were coins in parking lots and paper money in the ditch near the VFW. On the predawn fishing trips to POC my youngsters would always need a pit stop half way. On Sunday mornings (wedding receptions or country dances night before) we would comb the area looking for loot, I don't remember them ever leaving empty handed.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Found a purse outside of Circuit City on the feeder road one day early December. Had $800.00 and some change. We called the owner after reading I.D. The old lady just cried and thanked us. Said it was her grandkids and families X-mas gift money.When I met her and gave it all back she started crying. I kinda started tearing up myself. She offered some money for a reward but I could not accept it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

fishinmajician said:


> $900 laying in the middle of a wet parking lot in the rain. A miracle because when found it was really needed. No one around- just laying in about 3 different piles.


we found a large sum of money one time cleaning up a parking lot (it was all in a paper bag)....thought long and hard but really did turn it into the police


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Was riding my bicycle on the back roads a few years ago and came across several opened "packages" of Saran wrapped duct tape. I recognized the trash as what the drug runners pack cocaine in for transport (too much crime TV). Called the PD, they came and picked up the stuff and confirmed my suspicions.

I could have been wealthy if the packets would have had coke in them. But, if I had been seen picking them up, I might have caught a bullet or two.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

My wife found an envelope with $100 at the grocery store. I found a bikers wallet on 288 near Angleton with $200. I live in Houston and it turned out the biker lived about two miles from me. Just like in Melons case, the guy freaked out when he saw his money still in the wallet. I found and still have a 5 gallon bucket of Sherwin Williams flat black paint at a stop light. My wife found a diamond ring at a Whataburger in Corpus.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> A good amount of hand tools, new 150 qt. Igloo, numerous rods/reels, hand grinder, dirty diapers, bag of weed (twice), koozies and cash.
> 
> My most odd find was a camo long neck bottle koozie that I had lost due to it blowing out of my truck bed 9 or 10 years earlier. Often I would tell the story of loosing the only new koozie I ever purchased before putting it to use.
> 
> My favorite finds were always money. Most memorable were coins in parking lots and paper money in the ditch near the VFW. On the predawn fishing trips to POC my youngsters would always need a pit stop half way. On Sunday mornings (wedding receptions or country dances night before) we would comb the area looking for loot, I don't remember them ever leaving empty handed.


I wanna ride with you! Best thing I ever found was a set of Freon gauges.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

A like-new set of Hodgman neoprene waders that fit me! They must have blown off of someone's boat.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Over the years I have found a fiber glass extension ladder, lots of hand tools, man's wallet (called him up and returned it), lady's purse (returned it also), a couple of igloo coolers, a cell phone (flattened). Best thing I can remember was a Benjamin air rifle when I was about 14 or 15 in the woods by our house. 
Ken


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

my last Black Lab found her in Brookshire she was about 6 months old... named her Brooks and she lived for about 15 years ... found her about a week after my 1st Lab I had for 15 years passed away... pulled up on the old back road when I saw Brooks and opened my truck door, she jumped in and acted like she owned the truck, went over and sat down on the passenger side and looked at me like "lets go" so off we went..


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

I found a $100 bill on the doorstep of River Road Cafe when we turned around to get my dad's phone that he left in there! It wasn't there when I went in, but was 30 seconds later when I came out- nobody around except the owners and I asked them if it was theirs and they said no, so I put it in my wallet. What was funny though is that my dad owed me $90 as of that day, when I found the bill I told him he could keep the $90  

Also found a brand new Zippo lighter at the boat ramp.

A brand new pair of Oakleys at the bottom of the Guadalupe river (must've been dropped that day).

A brand new Yeti, but I had to chop all the ice it made off of it with a jackhammer before I could pull it off the road during the summer. Had to have been a solid 6" of ice all around it!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

the hook said:


> Late Nov 63...Riding my bike outside Dallas and found a sniper rifle...looked like it was dumped in a hurry...Never did much with it and finally burned it up...


Mystery solved!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

regulator said:


> my last Black Lab found her in Brookshire she was about 6 months old... named her Brooks and she lived for about 15 years ... found her about a week after my 1st Lab I had for 15 years passed away... pulled up on the old back road when I saw Brooks and opened my truck door, she jumped in and acted like she owned the truck, went over and sat down on the passenger side and looked at me like "lets go" so off we went..


That's the best find yet!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Found a ladies Rolex watch when I was 10 or so (1980). It had been run over so could only sell it for the gold value - seem to recall getting $150 at the time.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I found a hitch and ball in the middle of Bissonett and Sugarland Howel. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

I have some of the best beach towels ever, picked up from along 3005. Still have them too.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Found a nice hitchhiker on the side of the road, and gave her a ride all the way to Pheonix...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I remember around 1986 on I-10 at Pin Oak rd in Katy, a semi loaded with beer crashed. We were heading to school that morning and picked up a truck bed full of it, and so did our friends. Needless to say, we held the best high school parties that year.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

About 3 years ago I found a gen 1 64G Ipod while riding my bike on Hwy 96 in LC. Still works to this day and only has minor road rash on one corner. Next day I found a DVD **** video on 96. About 6 weeks later I found a silver bracket. Don't know what it is about Hwy 96, but that is the only place I find stuff and I ride my bike a lot always looking for stuff on the road while riding.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Found a two foot coral snake with only his head run over. Prettiest hat band ever.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The best I've found was not the amount but the timing. During an evening walk(many years ago) with my oldest daughter who was about 4 at the time, we heard an ice cream truck. She looked at me and asked if she could have some ice cream. I wasn't carrying any money and told her that she couldn't because Daddy had left his money at home. In just a few more steps she said, "look there's some money." At the curb in the leaves was a dollar bill...more than enough to get her ice cream.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Found a wallet full of $100 bills. Researched and found the owner.

www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

asst tools

a ladder

a 100' power cord


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I have found so many tools I no longer pick up screwdrivers or pliers.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Changing a flat tire on IH 35 near New Braunfels found some gold jewelery laying on the ground right where I was working. 

About 2 months ago I was at a friends house picking up something we were standing in the front yard. You could hear this landscape truck and trailer coming down the road, he was dragging his trailer ramp. I dont know what was louder, his tailgate dragging or his sound system blaring. We yelled at him, he didnt even hear us. Well he comes to the corner, kind of slows down and then around the corner he goes. Out rolls a ag water pump. I grabbed it and hauled arse after him. But he was blowing thru town and lost me. 
But on the other end Ive lost a couple of ladders only to turn around and someone had run over them. 

My worst loss was I had 6 new dining room chairs in the back of my truck, 2 to a box. They were tied down and lashed in snuggly. The middle box somehow sucked out and hit the road right in front of a caddy following me. He hit it dead center and took out his grill. I stopped and did the right thing. It cost me 500.00 deductible plus I had to buy 2 more chairs. Of course they had to be ordered.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

A drunk woman. In the early fifties I was working in the oil field and after I got off I was headed for the highway and saw her sitting on the side of the road where someone had kicked her out. I picked her up and took her home where she insisted on showing her gratitude. I didnâ€™t have a condom and was afraid of catching something but I was young and reckless so I took a chance.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Tom said:


> A drunk woman. In the early fifties I was working in the oil field and after I got off I was headed for the highway and saw her sitting on the side of the road where someone had kicked her out. I picked her up and took her home where she insisted on showing her gratitude. I didnâ€™t have a condom and was afraid of catching something but I was young and reckless so I took a chance.


lol

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

I found $6,000 yesterday in El Campo, spent in with some guy on 3 sweet Yeti's.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Came home to my apartment in college at 3am and there was a full set of drums on the sidewalk

There was a bar's back exit door about 20' away and my guess was some band had forgot them

3 days later I returned a call from their flyer they had posted near there, offering a reward for the recovery of their STOLEN drums...

LOL- when I told them how I found them they looked preety dumb

No money taken and all I asked was if they got famous remember me

Never heard if they made it


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> A drunk woman. In the early fifties I was working in the oil field and after I got off I was headed for the highway and saw her sitting on the side of the road where someone had kicked her out. I picked her up and took her home where she insisted on showing her gratitude. I didnâ€™t have a condom and was afraid of catching something but I was young and reckless so I took a chance.


Daddy?


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Found a large camo bag full of camo stuff. Pants, coveralls, shirts, blinds, camo cloth, during deer season. Mixed emotions (felt sorry for the dude that lost all that, felt glad for me, they fit!)


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

cman said:


> Daddy?


:texasflaglmao


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

stammster said:


> Mystery solved!


My problem is why burn up a rifle?


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

The best thing I think we have found was back when I was a kid, we came up to an intersection on highway 6 and traffic was dodging around something in the middle of the intersection. Ends up it was an aluminum loading ramp like those in Uhaul trucks. We were in a big van so in it went, and it just barely fit, the back doors would not even close.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I found $98 on the side of a country road in a money clip when I was 13. Hearding a loose cow back home. I was looking down for a rock to throw and found it. Looked like it had been there a while. My parents held it for 30 days then let me go shopping. Thought I was rich. Bought a better pellet gun and so on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Matagorda*

Probably blew off a boat...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

A Tripod deer stand on side of road but somebody was backing up to in when I saw it. . Possible unload of trailer and forgot to reload.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Found a wallet sitting on top of gas pump once. 
Opened it up and checked the drivers license for address to return it. Decided best thing was just drop it off at police station and let them deliver it. You never know now a days.


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Found a nice hitchhiker on the side of the road, and gave her a ride all the way to Pheonix...


I don't even own a car! LOL


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Found a High Lift jack about 25 years ago. I still use it to pull fence posts. A little WD-40 and it works like new.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

A carnival ride outside of work someone tried to steal one and didnt secure it properly must have came off in the U turn and rolled on to the feeder we just called the cops. it was a small zipper like ride for kids

not found on the road but my boss found a engagement ring on the cart path at a golf tourney that belonged to Johnny Lees Fiance think it was worth 90k needless to say she was happy


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

HC said:


> About 3 years ago I found a gen 1 64G Ipod while riding my bike on Hwy 96 in LC. Still works to this day and only has minor road rash on one corner. Next day I found a DVD **** video on 96. About 6 weeks later I found a silver bracket. Don't know what it is about Hwy 96, but that is the only place I find stuff and I ride my bike a lot always looking for stuff on the road while riding.


Hey, thats where I search for ground score! I agree on 96. I have a jogging route where 96 is a a good chunk of the run. I always come home with something in my pocket. I have found:

$20 bill
A waterproof container with about an ounce of weed (I left it there)
Adult DVD's
Bruno Mars CD 
Surfboard Fin
Gift cards with a few cents left on them (one day this will pay off..)
hand tools
bundle of zip ties

I also found a leatherman and a new Kabar knife on 3005 in Galveston.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Saw a cellphone tumble off the bed rail of a pickup. Picked it up and chased the owner down at a stoplight. 

Think he was probably reaching for his carry when I got out of my truck and walked up to his at a red light.

He relaxed a little when he saw his phone.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Several years ago on Toldeo Bend, was heading down the boat lane and saw some things floating in the water. Went over to take a look and it was several clear plastic boxes full of topwater lures, crankbaits, etc. Scooped them out of the water, and waited later at the marina to see if anybody was griping about loosing some stuff. No body ever claimed them. Still have some of them to this day...as well as the boxes they came in.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Found a wallet along Seawall. The cash was gone but all the cards and DL were still inside. Hunted down the owner and Fed-Ex'd it to Louisiana on my dime. The owner was a principle in a small oil and gas company. To "re-pay" me, he said his company was about to be bought out and that I should jump on their stock. Ended up losing several thousand dollars and the stock went to zero.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have found a military night vision goggle case on the side of the road went over to pick it up; I was excited when it said night vision goggles and it had something in it. Got it back to the truck the wife opened it up it had a DLSR camera with 4 lens, I wanted the night vision goggles.
A 2 yeti coolers, one was returned because the guy had stamped in his name and phone number.
A wallet returned it to the guyâ€¦. Not even a thank youâ€¦
A lot of tools/bolts/life jackets/coolers/kayak/fishing rods/bag of clothes/ 4 dozen duck decoys/waders (x3)â€¦ never have I ever scored a ladder, I really want a ladder. Not on the side of the road but on the side of the ICW a stringer with a limit of reds and trout. I have never found money eaither....


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

6-8" pipeline valve, watched the truck ahead of me hit it out in NM or Odessa and lifted one of the tires off the ground. Pulled over and threw it off the road


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

ammo box full of 12 ga 3 in dry lock loose was several hundred shells , and new roll of carpet pad the good stuff, a box of pipe insulation , misc tools, a still weedeater years ago it musta fell off a landscapers truck . I found a 60 qt coolor full of iced down cold miller light hidden on bayou in cypress man it sure tasted good I figured it was some kids the coolor was junk so i left them the coolor woulda like to seen them when they came back to get it I also found a mans paycheck in a parkinglot I took it to masones bar where he worked


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We found a driver's license in the WM parking lot. Drove to the people's house to return it and the girl asked, "What'd you bring it back for?"

Years ago I found a DQ bank bag full of checks in a parking lot, when I returned it, they asked where the cash was. How was I supposed to know?


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

found Polaroids of my neighbors naked wife when I was a kid... I finally understood what the term "m i l f" meant after that.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Found a complete rolling SnapOn tool box in the middle of a gravel road once. We loaded it up, picked up tools from the road for a good while and then reported it.

Left it with the SO in the county where it was found and a month later they called and said we could come and get it that no one had claimed it.

TH


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

When i was 10 years old I saw a naked women sitting on the side of the road crying. I was to scared to go up to her but in my mind i figured someone dumped her after having sex with her. After watching her for a minute or two someone finally stopped and gave her a towel. That was the first time I ever seen a naked women besides looking at dirty magazine. Now I think back what if she was kidnapped and dumped there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to have a cop for a neighbor, he placed his holstered gun on top of his car roof one morning before going to work, as he pulled out of his driveway it fell off the roof and he kept driving. I just happened to be pulling out of my driveway and seen it fall, i rushed to pick it up and then I chased him down and gave it back to him. His eyes really lit up when he realized how bad he had screwed up!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Pro Master center console pulling out of the neighborhood one night.









Didn't get to keep it though!


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

When I was a kid, me and a buddy of mine were walking along a deep ditch between a road and a rail road track. A pick up truck passed by, hit a bump in the road and two bags of groceries fell out of the bed and scattered down the side of the ditch in front of us. We gathered up everything and went to the top and waited, they never came back. I always wondered what they thought when they got home and no vittles.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> Pro Master center console pulling out of the neighborhood one night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it was a Flatscat, you coulda drove it to your house.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Saw a buffalo running along I-10 outside of Kerrville a couple years ago.

I haven't found much (that my wife will let me stop and pickup) accept a nice set of ratchet straps.

I lost my DL in highschool when pulling the boat back to the house after a day on the water. An old man called me a month later. Said he found it while walking down fm 1442.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Oh, that was you? :slimer:


Possibly.


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

Went to the Houston Rodeo one year with wife and kids. Daughter had a friend of hers with her. Kids were about 10-11. Made it about 100 yards from the truck and realized I left the tickets in the truck. I told them to go ahead and I would catch up. After getting the tickets I was walking along and saw a pile of money on the ground and scooped it up never missing a step with people all around. Caught up with wife and kids at the gate and the daughter's friend is looking all sad faced and said she lost her money. Still remember the look on her face when I was able to give her money back to her.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

1/2" impact wrench, Snap-on cresent wrench and 50' extention cord.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I quit just laying on the road back in the early 1970s.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hooked Up, did you hear Willie Nelson died? He got hit by a car while playing on the road again...


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

I found a brand new surfboard floating in Lake Texana once. Took it home, cleaned it up, found a name under the glass, researched, called and returned it. It flew off the car in the middle of the night on his way to Port Aransas. He never thought he'd see it again.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A month ago we were about to leave the marsh boat ramp, and there was an Igloo cooler with wheels and the extended handle in the middle of the dirt road, on its side, with Busch Lite beers and ice scattered everywhere. We picked it all up. A mile down the road, and up ahead here comes this speeding, dirty pick-up truck. They roared past us, the driver looked like he was on probation, a rough dude, I looked back and they had no tailgate._ Go! Go! Go!_ I screamed to the wife, and we kept the little Toyota mashed at 60 mph all the way home. Next day we felt bad about it, what do I need with another Igloo? I put an ad in Craigs List to come claim the cooler. Then we tried giving it away, I have plenty, the neighbors wouldn't take it, even with lame beer inside. After 2 weeks I left it on the curb for 24 hours, _nada,_ then put an ad in Craigs List in the Free section, with our address. _Poof!_ It was gone in 15 minutes.


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

1. While driving home with my dad from the storage barn, laying in the middle of the road a Milwaukee 18v drill in the case with 2 batteries, charger. Maybe 6MO old

2. Found a fiberglass 8' ladder when I was living in Galveston from the ISD.


----------



## ComancheRemmers (Nov 17, 2010)

A bottle jack that I gave to my boss since I found it across from our workplace and had no use for it, a few hardhats and an empty 55 gal. oil drum from the oil traffic plus more buckets than I know what to do with.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Found $50 at the Handy Andy In Corpus about 1958 and turned it in to the manager. Will never do that again, but I was about 10 years old. Found a purse at a convince store and called the owner in Beeville. Her Mother in law answered and said she would let her know. She was one ****** off woman when she come to get her purse. She was cheating on her husband and it was my fault she got caught. Back in the 80's we were all out of work and walked the roads looking for aluminum cans. Found lots of cans but also lots of tools.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

24" cresent wrench aluminum put all of my trailer balls on and off with it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

A GREAT deer stand. Those boyz must of been hitten the papa's cough medicine waaaay before they got to the lease, cause they did not know it fell of the trailer.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

the hook said:


> Late Nov 63...Riding my bike outside Dallas and found a sniper rifle...looked like it was dumped in a hurry...Never did much with it and finally burned it up...


Wise guy ay. lol


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

About 15 years ago a guy found mens underwear, Tshirts, and some sweat pants scattered along I-10 close to Junction. .......Six hours later we pull into my drive and my wife and 3 daughters come out to greet us and are laughing their butts off. Finally my wife ask me where my underwear is. Uh what ?

What had happened was that I had packed some extra clothes in a plastic tote that got put on the lowboy. The lid had my name and phone # on it. It bounced off the trailer . The guy had called and wanted to know if I wanted him to send it to me.

I told my wife about this thread and she reminded me about the lost drawers.

If one of you 2 coolers is that guy thanks again.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Found a nice hitchhiker on the side of the road, and gave her a ride all the way to Pheonix...


I found one like that once close to Santa Rosa, NM outbound on an elk hunt trip. She needed a ride so I asked her whats in it for me. She said, "sand you dumb s.o.b, I've been out in this desert for 3 days."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KSHunter said:


> I found one like that once close to Santa Rosa, NM outbound on an elk hunt trip. She needed a ride so I asked her whats in it for me. She said, "sand you dumb s.o.b, I've been out in this desert for 3 days."


LOL!!!!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

One of the best, and most amusing threads, in a long, long time! Thanks, Gig'em!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

1994 - Found a gold chain in a parking lot near 1960 and Champions Forest Dr. Got $50 for it at a jeweler. 

1989 - In 8th grade while walking to school we found a sunglass case with a bag of weed in it. We just left it. We told a few people at school and it was gone when we walked by after school. The "cool" chicks had scooped it up.

On the flip side of that coin...on my way to Montana when I was 16, I left my wallet with $250 cash in it at a St. Louis airport pay phone. I was hailed on the loud speaker to pick up a white phone. They returned it with all contents intact. I've paid it forward ever since.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

marshmadness said:


> found Polaroids of my neighbors naked wife when I was a kid... I finally understood what the term "m i l f" meant after that.


I'm still laughing!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Back when the Emu craze crashed I saw three grown Emus turned loose walking the shoulder of the FM road. 

My wife immediately said "Hell NO!" I wanted to get the cow trailer and turn them loose in the back pasture. I figured I could let bow hunters pay $50 bucks to shoot them. Bow hunters will pay to shoot anything. 

My daughters were part of an " Adopt a Highway" cleanup crew at school. They still laugh about the teacher that found a huge black dildo in the ditch. 

RFA


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

My wife


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

In Western Kansas


----------



## AndrewChief (Aug 17, 2013)

Several years ago, I work in a bank building back when i used to smoke. A Coworker and I found $300 in cash in front of the bank. The Teller or Manager could very and checks being cashed for the amount. So we gave them out number to our control room to call us if anyone reported money missing. We held on to it for that week, if nobody claimed it we decided to split it. So we ended up splitting the cash.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

About 12 kilo's of Cocaine on 59 in Rosenberg. Honest as I am, called a Trooper buddy of mine that was working and he came and picked them up. 18 wheeler tire blew out and these came out. Several had busted on the road


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pulled over on 36 right before Jones Creek coming back from Freeport to take a leak, couldnt hold it anymore lol. Saw this in the grass. I carry it everyday


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Brand new Stihl chainsaw in hard case at intersection , still had price on outside hard case!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Picking up trash near our gate in Del Rio and found a 100.00 bill.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My ex

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Was not in the states, but last year when I was over here in Afghanistan my buddies and I were up to some late night shenanigans(stealing flags from other countries compounds) and on one of the roads I saw one of the honda 2000w generators laying in the ditch. Stopped, grabbed it and brought it back stateside. Runs like a champ. I'm keeping my eyes peeled this go round.


----------



## midnight5 (Apr 26, 2012)

regulator said:


> my last Black Lab found her in Brookshire she was about 6 months old... named her Brooks and she lived for about 15 years ... found her about a week after my 1st Lab I had for 15 years passed away... pulled up on the old back road when I saw Brooks and opened my truck door, she jumped in and acted like she owned the truck, went over and sat down on the passenger side and looked at me like "lets go" so off we went..


That is a nice story.

Russ


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Kind of the same thing for me. I pulled up to a food town parking spot one day and the basket in front of me was empty with a purse in the spot where a kid would sit. I did not even look through it and went straight to customer service. I turned it in and about that time a fratic lady comes running through the door crying like crazy. She went straight to the customer service window and the clerk pointed to me as I was walking off. Next thing I know this lady is running straight for me with arms open and latched on to me. Turned out she was from Chicago and would have no way back home with no ID or money. I kinda shed a tear and felt like I was on cloud nine for the entire day....



Melon said:


> Found a purse outside of Circuit City on the feeder road one day early December. Had $800.00 and some change. We called the owner after reading I.D. The old lady just cried and thanked us. Said it was her grandkids and families X-mas gift money.When I met her and gave it all back she started crying. I kinda started tearing up myself. She offered some money for a reward but I could not accept it.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Like everybody else, I've found the usual tools and loose bills blowing around. But, the most pecular thing I saw left on the road was a perfectly stacked pile of plywood with some 2x4s on top ... and I saw it being deposited there.

It was in the afternoon the day before Rita blew in. I had packed off the wife to her folk's home in Waller and, while waiting to see where the storm was coming in, I was driving around mostly empty streets. Everyone was on the freeways outbound. I was stopped at a light when this pickup screetched to a halt next to me. I'm pretty sure he only stopped for the 18 wheeler going through the intersection because, as soon as it cleared out of his way, he ran the light. His truck, however, had more acceleration power than the stack of lumber in its bed and drove out from under it.

So, I'm staring at the lumber pile when it dawns on me that this fellow might need it when he gets wherever he's going. I take out after him, but soon realize unless I run lights and drive like a madman, too, I won't be catching him. I turn around and drive back to the lumber pile to wait and see if he comes back. But, I get back to where the lumber was ... just in time to see a couple of opportunists tossing the last 2x4 into the bed of their truck.

I hung around a bit, and the madman didn't show. I've always wondered just how he reacted to the surprise when he finally stopped and looked in the empty truck bed. :frown:


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Almost new stihl leaf blower with one scratch


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

A buddy of mine said he saw this small shoulder bag on the side of the road. He puled over and grabbed it real quick and drove off real fast. He said he was so excided about finding it he was sure it was full of money or other valuables. He opened the shoulder bag and another bag was inside. He put his hand in the bag thinking he was going to be rich and put his hand right in the middle of a dirty diaper. LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I just found today one of those adapters that goes from the RV type plug to a four flat. Laying in the road at a stop sign.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Was not in the states, but last year when I was over here in Afghanistan my buddies and I were up to some late night shenanigans(stealing flags from other countries compounds) and on one of the roads I saw one of the honda 2000w generators laying in the ditch. Stopped, grabbed it and brought it back stateside. Runs like a champ. I'm keeping my eyes peeled this go round.


Careful dude, that sounds like an IED set up in the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

I got the flip side of finding stuff. Lost my wallet TWICE to have it returned intact both times. 
Lost it in downtown El paso, TX around 1:00am partying, a doctor found it and found my dad's number (same name) in Houston. 
Lost it again in Houston in the midtown area after some weekend festival, again they called my dad to locate me, the finder lived in a really nice high rise building where I picked it up.

What can I say, I got the right kind of people looking out for me!


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Found two pair of cheap sunglasses yesterday, they were within a quarter mile of each other on Blue water hwy. Over the past 1 1/2 since I have lived here I have found probably about a dozen pair of sunglasses.
Ken


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

*Found stuff*

Not on the side of the road, but found a man's wallet in a go cart one night there at 45 and Kuykendahl. After the ride was over I found the man's name and had him paged. He said he was just walking back in thu the gate when he heard his name on the PA system. He had come back to look for it. It had credit cards and a couple hundred bucks. My x's little boy got 10 bucks even tho we insisted it was not necessary!! Nice man and a very happy one!! 
I dispatched for the Houston Police Dept and the dispatcher sitting next to me sent an officer to meet a man that had found a bag with several thousands of dollars in it. I'm thinkin' drug money, was in a plastic bag. 
Truck sat in the parking lot of a mall for about 6 months. They couldn't find the owner and finally security had it towed. They were taking inventory of the contents and in a garbage bag in the bed of the truck were several hundred thousands of dollars. 
Other than that, I got nothing !!
Linda


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

HC said:


> About 3 years ago I found a gen 1 64G Ipod while riding my bike on Hwy 96 in LC. Still works to this day and only has minor road rash on one corner. Next day I found a DVD **** video on 96. About 6 weeks later I found a silver bracket. Don't know what it is about Hwy 96, but that is the only place I find stuff and I ride my bike a lot always looking for stuff on the road while riding.


Yep I've found tools more than once on the bike. Always keep them or toss them in the ditch if they're broken so nobody runs them over and gets a flat.


----------



## mackm (Jul 23, 2006)

Found a $20 bill, a wedding ring (womens) and several tools.


----------

